# Relocating to Germany



## Amanda007 (May 25, 2016)

l am possibly looking to move to Germany. l am, however finding it extremely difficult to get further information from estate agents about their properties without signing some sort of form. l have little german language at this time although am studying hard and google translate is saying that l have to sign up and agree to their terms and be tied for some weeks, all l want is more property pictures and local information. l do not wish to be tied to an agent and their charges until l know this is the right property. Can anyone advise me what exactly happens with agents please? l need to fly over and view some and would need a translator and driver which could place me in a dangerous situation, is there anyway that l could do this safely? Any ideas and comments welcome but please do not be too hard on me as recently alone and need to move away from the UK before winter.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you looking at renting, or at buying? 

If renting, you're dealing with Makler (estate agents) who typically don't have the best reputation. They will charge you a tidy commission (over a month's rent depending on the length of the rental) if you use their services and sign a lease. I can only guess what the legal terms are that you are looking at, nor would I particularly trust an automatic translation, but I think all you are agreeing to is paying them their fee if you rent the property, rather than bypassing them to deal directly with the landlord. (Not sure how it works if you sign up with multiple agents who are all listing the same property.) Yes, it's annoying that you need to sign this to see more pictures, but it's how they run their business.

I don't know if it's useful information because it's been a few years now, but I have definitely signed up with various agents to get more information about properties, though never actually paid one - we always found something else on the open market, with no commission.

I don't know how buying works, but I expect it's similar.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The real estate agents in Germany work in a somewhat similar manner to those in France. Basically, they normally will not show you a property, nor disclose its address or exact location until you have signed an agreement with them that, if you take it (to rent or purchase), you acknowledge that you owe them their fee.

There is no "multi-listing" or joint listing service, so multiple agents can and do list the same property and this is where you have to be careful. If you sign the agreement and then you decide that that is the place for you, you owe them their fee - even if you have previously seen the same property with another agent. You'll simply owe two agents their fees. There is no fee-splitting or other mutual arrangements. It's up to you to make sure you don't let a second (or third) agent show you a property you've already seen if there is any chance you may want to buy or rent it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Amanda007 (May 25, 2016)

*Relocating to germany*

Thank you, l am proposing to buy a property.

l do not want to sign straightaway as l do want to haggle the estate agent's fees.

l would be grateful for info on Notaires against solicitors for acting on my purchase.

If anyone could assist on being a translator and driver for the day l would be grateful.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Amanda007 said:


> If anyone could assist on being a translator and driver for the day l would be grateful.


It's not a small country. You might want to specify the region.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Amanda007 said:


> l am possibly looking to move to Germany. l am, however finding it extremely difficult to get further information from estate agents about their properties without signing some sort of form. l have little german language at this time although am studying hard and google translate is saying that l have to sign up and agree to their terms and be tied for some weeks, all l want is more property pictures and local information. l do not wish to be tied to an agent and their charges until l know this is the right property. Can anyone advise me what exactly happens with agents please? l need to fly over and view some and would need a translator and driver which could place me in a dangerous situation, is there anyway that l could do this safely? Any ideas and comments welcome but please do not be too hard on me as recently alone and need to move away from the UK before winter.


The topic "Makler", agent was too fishy - so the system has been changed: who is offering has to pay, not who is searching..
But landlords don 't want to pay for agents anymore, offers are more rare.

Do you have a preferred area in Germany ? 
Maybe a professionel relocating service can help.


----------



## Amanda007 (May 25, 2016)

I am looking at properties between sort of between Hamburg and Berlin but more north if possible. 

If anyone knows of any suitable properties available :- must have no near neighbours, must have apartments to let holiday/tenants, room and barn for horses. Under 125k euros.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Amanda007 said:


> I am looking at properties between sort of between Hamburg and Berlin but more north if possible.
> 
> If anyone knows of any suitable properties available :- must have no near neighbours, must have apartments to let holiday/tenants, room and barn for horses. Under 125k euros.


Northern Germany, near Baltic Sea...
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...::125000/c208l61+haus_kaufen.provision_s:nein

Lots of objects, even execution sales for small amounts (Zwangsversteigerung). Interests for mortgage currently 
Hypothekenzinsen-Vergleich - Aktuelle Zinsen für 2016!

But without translator and clever Advocate it might be hard to negotiate...


----------

